# Gray Tank



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Just back from our first outing (2 nights) and our gray tank was full before the second night. I thought we were being conservative with our water... used quick wipes instead of sink water to clean hands, didn't use the shower, only used the bath once for the baby, only used water to wet tooth brush -- turned off to brush -- turned on to rinse off. We did use the water to wash dishes. Since there is 50 gallons of fresh and only 30 gallons of gray capacity, what do you do to conserve the gray capacity when out for more than a couple of nights?

We're heading out for three more nights starting tomorrow so your help would be most appreciated! sunny

... Carolyn


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We too have a new 26RS. Our first trip was a four-and-a-half day dry camping trip. We were liberal with the grey water and still had room by the end of the trip. The sensor said "full" on day four, but we seemed to have room left. We'd also added water to the fresh tank on day three.

So, I don't have much of an explanation for your experience.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would have thought it would have lasted more than 2 days
conserving the way you were.
You use the outside shower more to rinse things.
You could wash all dishes then rinse all at one time







.

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is more room. The typical full indicator is at about the 60% mark.

To figure out the actual levels do the following.

Make sure the tank is drained to the last drop.
Add 2 gallons at a time to the tub and check the level indicator.
Record the level as each light comes on.
Keep filling until it backs up into the tub.
Now you are full.

If you want to also check the fresh water tank indicators you do the same in reverse.
Fill the tank till it overflows then take out two gallons at a time until each indicator changes.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Hi, 
I used the outdoor cook center sink for washing dishes, Cool too and had lots of hot water. Used the sprayer for rinsing. I also found the sink/tub from the cook center fits into the large side of indoor sink. I can do dishes outdoors if its nice, less splashing on the floor or inside OB if its cold or raining. I can still rinse dishes outside ( basicly clean water and dump dish water outside too.
I havn't used the outside stove yet. But I like having hot water oudoors while I cook on the grill very handy. Great for just washing hands. I then disposed of the waste water like I did while tent camping. In Mich that could be in the road or the brush area of your camp site where no one would put a tent etc.

One thread on this same subject said ,the way to tell if the grey tank was full is to check the drain in the bath tub. Grey tank is full when water backing up in bath tub drain.
Even in our new never used 27RSDS, the grey tank sensor was very inaccurate. In the 27 the bathroom sink drains into black tank.
I don't know if other OB models do this as well.
Really like these Outback features sunny 
You are so lucky to live so close to the montains, We have to drive days to reach the Rockies. Mich UP is very scenic. We have lots of Lakes and shoreline








We leave friday for our first big trip .








Jan


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Doing dishes after each meal is what did it for us. We now use paper plates and cups, and only wash dishes once per day at night. We use wipes to clean out the pots / pans then just put them in the sink for later.

Without full hookups, we also do not use the shower. Using the shower for 5 people requires me to dump the grey immediately. Also, when brushing teeth, use the vanity sink. I prefer the kitchen sink (lots more room and bigger), but the vanity sink drains into the black water tank. So use the vanity sink whenever you can.

Also, after making pasta, drain the pasta water outside in the bushes. The pasta water is full of starch, which plants LOVE. We water our household plants occassionally with pasta water. They perk up!

Randy


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for the help. We'll use the suggestions this time out and see how it goes... plants like pasta water... mmmmmmm... I'll have to try that in my garden. When we get back this time we'll do the test like CamperAndy suggested... Thanks everyone!

Jan: Now that's something we don't have a lot of... lakes. I guess it's a trade-off. I grew up in Ontario (much closer to you) and when we weren't camping my Dad would drive us up to my Uncle's cottage in the Muskokas north of Toronto. We spent many wonderful weekends up in cottage country. Haven't seen much of Michigan except to drive through when heading west (the drive south of the Great Lakes is much faster than driving the Canadian route north of Superior). I remember Michigan as being very pretty. We are hoping to see much more of the U.S. and Canada now that we have the Outback. Hope you have a great first trip







(we just finished our first trip out --- love our Outback)!! Due post and let us know how it went.

... Carolyn


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

cts_alberta said:


> Thanks for the help. We'll use the suggestions this time out and see how it goes... plants like pasta water... mmmmmmm... I'll have to try that in my garden. When we get back this time we'll do the test like CamperAndy suggested... Thanks everyone!
> 
> Jan: Now that's something we don't have a lot of... lakes. I guess it's a trade-off. I grew up in Ontario (much closer to you) and when we weren't camping my Dad would drive us up to my Uncle's cottage in the Muskokas north of Toronto. We spent many wonderful weekends up in cottage country. Haven't seen much of Michigan except to drive through when heading west (the drive south of the Great Lakes is much faster than driving the Canadian route north of Superior). I remember Michigan as being very pretty. We are hoping to see much more of the U.S. and Canada now that we have the Outback. Hope you have a great first trip
> 
> ...


action Carolyn,
It's nice to hear from a RV women sunny .I started camping with family friends when I was 9 or 10. Christine would take us to Point Pelee. We had a wonderful time wandering about didn't have to worry back then







. We loved swimming and use to go horseback riding everyday..a buck an hour! Then we would ride ponies bareback. That sure took me out of my comfort zone







Chris had two boys Joe and Larry. She would take my sister Paulette and me for two weeks of camping. Some family friend. sunny I will never forget her or her sons. She always told me we quieted her boys down...(NOT really)








When my three brothers got old enough, my parents got a big wall tent and we camped as a family for years. Our biggest trip was 6 1/2 weeks camping, 5 kids 16-3 all the way to Calif. Did the CO Rockies, Mesa Verde, Great Sand Dunes Nat. Monument, GrandCanyon, camped on the beach in Ventura Calif the year the Beach Boys were starting out. Met cowboys in Nevada. What can I say? It was awesome.

I would love to go back up to Canada and camp again. Bill and I saw a TV program about Thousand Islands. I know there is going to be a Rally there this Fall but I don't think I can get away. Bill is retired but I watch my grandson Andy(2yr) everyday. 
Andy's parents will be on vacation while we are gone.
Once Andy gets older we will be traveling more. I hope to take him and his parents with us some of the time. Andy loves to hang out with grandpa in the Outback









Jan


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I just came back from an entire week at Mustang Island .. camped right on the beach ... I will tell you that I had to empty my grey tank into my blue 20 gallon tote tank once a day and on the last day emptied the 20 gallons tank twice...-- but your tank will read FULL at the 60% mark..... I measured mine the old fashioned way -- 5 gallons at a time...


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

2006 Outbacks go to 40 gallons grey and black. Why weren't they thinking that would be a good idea in 2004?!

Randy


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Same reason that they didn't think it was a good idea in 2005 models either.









Mike


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> I just came back from an entire week at Mustang Island .. camped right on the beach ... I will tell you that I had to empty my grey tank into my blue 20 gallon tote tank once a day and on the last day emptied the 20 gallons tank twice...-- but your tank will read FULL at the 60% mark..... I measured mine the old fashioned way -- 5 gallons at a time...
> [snapback]43950[/snapback]​


Just got back from our second trip and on the top of the to do list is getting a tote tank for the gray. We really didn't like the shower facilities at the campground and held out until day two and couldn't stand it any more. We both had showers and sure enough filled the darn thing up (I know.... 60% mark). Anyway, we drove into Canmore, AB which was the closest town and picked up a 10 gallon bucket to fill, cart, and dump the gray water. It was a pain. We are planning to spend 4 days dry camping in Yellowstone in August and we have no desire to hook up and dump (once planted... we're staying). Funny thing... we had no problems with the black but then again we tend to be out and about exploring all day so we don't always use our own facilities.

... Carolyn


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ok this gets controversial for some and its not something you can do or should do in every campground. But your gray water is just sink and shower water, if you use a biodegradable soap and if you'll ask the part staff some places without hook ups will allow you to release your grey water on the ground. What works good is to replace your cap with one that has a hose outlet so you can hook a garden hose (never to be used for drinking water) then slightly open your gray water so you trickle out, don't flood the area. Some use a screen, I picked up a cheap round sprinkler that works well for a slow drain.

As I said ask first and make sure you have your grey/black tanks marked properly.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The contreversy associated with grey water dumping on the ground is,...well...groundless (no pun intended). As long as you drain into an appropriate place there are no health hazards associated with open grey water dumping. A friend of mine designs "Green" buildings for the park service. He almost always keeps grey and black water seperated and dumps the grey into a ditch. There is no smell assciated with it (unless you are washing the dishes with lemon scented detergent and even then it is minimal) and as long as you drain the water onto soil that will "percolate", that is drain well, there is no danger of becoming a mosquito breeding ground. Most cultures in the world practice this.

Reverie


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

So you can replace the cap?...







Everytime I come into this forum I learn new things... I will definately look into that. (I will still get the tote tank though, as you say, not all parks approve of the practice... and the one we were just at would be one of them.)

Thanks for the help!


----------

